

5 reasons not to use Twitter Bootstrap - traskjd
http://www.zingdesign.com/5-reasons-not-to-use-twitter-bootstrap/

======
mindcrime
What we need is a "5 reasons not to write more articles talking about why not
to use Twitter Bootstrap". This meme is about as tired as "In soviet
russia..." jokes and "In Korea only old people..." stuff.

